# recovery timeline



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

I was wondering if the recovered could give me a sort of recovery timeline which describes each phase that you went through all the way up to your recovery point (ex. first few months i had severe panic, obsessiveness, etc)

Im at the emptiness phase now. I dont panic, or obsess too much but im not happy or excited or anything normal either. still a little scared

Mental limbo.

-Andy


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

ill do this quick i am sorry but this how it went for me.i'd liek to say i am not fully recovered yet.

-extreme dp: 
-extreme anxiety 
-fuzzy thinking/thoughts racing
-despair/no way out mentality
-social anxiety:"theres a way i should behave but how?"
-fear: silly* nothing feels real!!!!but ill hold on to it.to the leftovers of the old-self.
then there was a time i set to myself like dp has to go then, at THAT precise moment (for me it was Xmas: in fact, to be honest i was REALLY hoping for a Xmas miracle), then i guess it didnt really happen so it evolved into something more like:
-mild anxiety
-no way out mentality but with a lot more of "wtf" mentality like i know theres a normality but maybe this is not THAT bad so i'll just go with it.
-emptiness/ flatness of emotions etc etc.
-i dare to do more things since i am not that anxious anymore
-i GUESS things dont feel any more real ut i dont really notice it anymore
- i cant pinpoint my symptoms as well as i used to. i went from "this and this and this are wrong" to "hmmm...theres something wrong but i dont really care...im bored with it"
-no solid sense of identity like "im just there" unlike in the intense phase where i knew well kinda who i was supposed to be but couldnt behave like "him".

i m tempted to say i feel better but i dont know if i am i am not sure.i hope this brings some insight.please post your experiences,too.
hug'y'all

Gabriel.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

you are in the right phase for recovery. The moment your obsessions and panic disappear and go into that "in limbo" zone, things will begin to improve. You slowly will adapt and go into a comfortable state of numbness and all of a sudden you'll feel emotions, sensations, odors, and things you forgot about. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

both of us or...?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

andymania said:


> I was wondering if the recovered could give me a sort of recovery timeline which describes each phase that you went through all the way up to your recovery point (ex. first few months i had severe panic, obsessiveness, etc)
> 
> Im at the emptiness phase now. I dont panic, or obsess too much but im not happy or excited or anything normal either. still a little scared
> 
> ...


Great topic and post. I need some time to assemble my timeline. I want to do it right.

If you've had DP/panic for a long time, expect recovery to take a few months, from the first true glimpse you have of feeling normal.

Also, never forget that the worst setback of all can come right before complete recovery, simply because you're so close to recovery.

More later...

Jeff


----------



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

oh no 1a now im really freaked out about how you said the worst setback can come before recovery!!!

-Andy


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

that bastard!! how dare they say that...


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Good subject.This is my personal account.Im not going to be specific as black and white time frames are bad for recovery.also,recovery will differ from person to person.this is the general direction it takes(for me anyway)

Stage 1 is pure,pure hell.How am i going to get thru the next minute never mind the day.The thought of the rest of your life stretched out before you sends a shock straight thru you that makes you sick.a very terrifying time.Mind races.No sleep at all.No appetite.

Stage 2 is when your mind stops racing,but it is very clouded.you are distant.Your appetite gradually starts to come back but you are still very,very spaced out indeed.Small tasks are less daunting.Life stretched out before you still makes you terrified,but not constantly.

Stage 3 is when you start to look back at stage one and feel progress in the right direction.free will and choice and responsibility are now there to be used and applied.this is a massive,massive step.

I could keep going into further stages,but whats the point?You would only pay 2 much attention to diary keeping and logging.This is just another obsession.I suggest if you struggle with meaning in life,take up passtimes that you loved as a child.become spiritual.get involved with a charity or an enviornmental campaign.Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

andymania said:


> oh no 1a now im really freaked out about how you said the worst setback can come before recovery!!!
> 
> -Andy


Don't be freaked out. By the time you're close to complete recovery, you will already have the psychological mindset to overcome any hurdles thrown your way. It sounds like you're at the final stages right now, too. So don't be alarmed.


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

1) wondering what the hell is going on. Believing that it's a physical prob. Obsessing about symptoms and seeing every doctor under the sun.
Doing searches on symptoms, coming here and matching symptoms, coming up with "new" theories of what is going on.

Obsessed with meds. Searching and searching for help, outside of yourself, doctors, meds, this board.

Thinking you have accepted the symptoms/disease by just dealing w/ the symptoms, and withstanding them.

Denial, non acceptance, obsessing, anxiety, depression,,....BREAKTHROUGHS. Changes in thinking, paradigms.

Realization that all is anxiety/depression related. Relization that these are only symptoms, many here have become their symptoms.

Total acceptance. Let it take over you. I got off meds (was prolonging). Dealing with the UNDERLYING issues underneath it. Your brain is protecting you from something/s, find out what it is. Dig deap, there is much beneath the surface of these symptoms. Breakdown,breakthrough, cry if you can.

I could go on and on, and this isn't very linear. But you are right, there is a timeline, and an evolution to this all.

For me, as it begun to fade (DR), anxiety, obsessing and depression increased ten-fold (this is what was underneath). DR's last dying effort to stay alive.

Great for you to notice that there are stages, and that it ALL PASSES if you let it. Most here are either trying to push it away, or cling to it. Just let/watch it pass.


----------

